# PIC mikrokontrolleri >  PIC mokrokontrolleru programmators

## marizo

Tā kā skolā māca PIC programmēšanu, tad nolēmu uzbūvēt programmatoru. Esmu savācis dažādas sarežģītības shēmas, taču pagaidām esmu nolēmis būvēt šādu programmatoru:
http://www.cqham.ru/ic-progp.htm
Ja pareizi esmu sapratis, tad ar šo programmatoru var programmēt MK gan ielodētus shēmā, gan pievienojot ICSP izvadus pie attiecīgjiem MK izvadiem vai izveidojot atsevišķas plates, kurām pieslēgt ICSP izvadus un ielikt MK.

Galvenā vajadzība būtu programmēt PIC16F84, bet būtu labi, ja varētu arī citus PICus. Tomēr man nav skaidrs, pēc kā nosaka, kādus MK varēs ieprogrammēt, kādus ne; ar ko atšķiras dažādu PIC programmēšana (hardware nevis soft).

----------


## Vinchi

Priekš PIC16F84 programmatori netā ir kaudzēm  :: 
Par to shēmu runājot domāju ka tas nav tas pats labākais variants. Pats sāku ar compic programmatoru tas laikam bija ormix ražojums. Plus viņam bija tāds ka nebija nepieciešama papildus barošana. Nezinu kā bet pietika no com porta. Problēma tāda tagad ka viņam tikai dosiskais softs. Iespējams ka ir savietojams ar kādu win softu.

Ja iepriekš nēsi vēl ņēmies ar pikiem tad ieteiktu varbūt padomāt par gatavu PIC experiment board Jo sākumā ja kaut kas nedarbosies nevarēsi saprast vai programmators gļučī vai nokompilētais softs vai fusebits, oscilators nav kā vajag.

No pikiem pamazām atteicos par labu atmeļiem jo nevarēju dabūt cracku priekš SourceBoost IDE kompilatora. Bezmaksas versijā ir ierobežojums uz koda garumu  ::  Tiešām labs kompilators!

----------


## marizo

Zinu, ka netā programmatoru ir kaudzēm. 
Papildus barošanu neuztveru kā trūkumu. Cik esmu lasījis, tad drīzāk tā ir priekšrocība.
COM portu izvēlējos, jo LPT parasti aizņemts ar printeri, kā arī vads un štekeri tādi ērtāki liekas, jo nav tas platais LPT.   ::  
Gatavu PIC programmeri negribu pirkt, jo pašam patīk šo to uzmeistarot. Paļaujos uz to, ka šim programmatoram vajadzētu darboties. Gan jau kaut kā galā tikšu, ja vajadzēs meklēšu palīdzību šeit vai kur citur.  :: 

Nu šobrīd par atmel nedomāju, jo māca par PIC, tad to arī apgūšu!

----------


## Vinchi

Vispār pirms taisi programmatoru iečeko ar kādu softu to var darbināt!
Skaties lai atbalsta arī PIC16F877A jo domāju ka ātri vien tev pietrūks portu uz 16f84  :: 

Tas nav svarīgi par kuru mikrokontroleri tev māca, iemācīsies vienu citus iedarbināsi pavisam vienkārši ar nelielām izmaiņām. Jo ir diezgan liela līdzība starp dažu ražotāju MCU!

Vai tu taisies rakstīt kodu iekš ASM?

----------


## GuntisK

Par to programmatoru barošanu ir tā-no COM kad iet barošna bieži vien gadās gljuki.Labāk kad ir kāds stabils ārējais barošanas avots.

----------


## Vinchi

Nu nezinu ar compic cik reizes esmu programmējis nevienu reizi nav bijis nekādu gļuku.

GuntisK vai tev pašam ir gadījies vai tikai salasījies citu spriedelēšanu?

Sākumam domāju ideāls programmators varētu būt šis. 

http://pic16f84.hit.bg/




Maz detaļu  ::

----------


## marizo

Pirmajā linkā parādītais programmators darbojas ar IC-PROG un Pony Prog. Softs šķiet ir pietiekami populārs, googlē ir daudz rakstīts par to.  ::  Atbalsta arī PIC16F877A un citus PIC.
Kodu taisos rakstīt ASM iekš MPLAB.

Un arī Vinchi dotā shēma atbalsta tos pašus softus.  :: 
Izskatās baigi vienkārša   ::   varbūt šis būs rezerves variants, jo šobrīd neesmu manījis pietiekami spēcīgu argumentu, kādēl man vajadzētu atteikties no iecerētā programmētāja būvēšanas.   :: 

P.S. Žēl, ka šobrīd tas serveris down  ::  Labi, ka saglabāju visu, kas tur bija  ::

----------


## GuntisK

> Nu nezinu ar compic cik reizes esmu programmējis nevienu reizi nav bijis nekādu gļuku.
> 
> GuntisK vai tev pašam ir gadījies vai tikai salasījies citu spriedelēšanu?
> 
> Sākumam domāju ideāls programmators varētu būt šis. 
> 
> http://pic16f84.hit.bg/
> 
> 
> ...


 Nē,pašam ir gadījies-sākumā strādā normāli,bet dažreiz tā strāva pazūd.Pret barošanu no COM atsevišķos gadījumos man nav nekas pretī.  ::

----------


## sharps

Ieteiktu tev apskatiities http://www.ic-prog.com. viseertaakais variants ProPIC2 saac veidot sheemu prieksh 18pinu PICiem un veelaak jau aiziesi liidz 40pinu PICiem. tranju vietaa izmanto CD4066 mikreni - divvirzienu sleedzi. Baroshanu (5V) izveelos atsevishkji pievadiit pie PICa neENABLEjot to no LPT porta, jo gadaas ka taa CD4066 deg nost. Ormixaa vari nopirkt speciaalos programmatoriem domaatos soketus labaak njem plato (laikam 7Ls bija), jo vareesi programmeet gan lielaas (plataas) mikrenes gan mazaas (shauraas)

----------


## Epis

jautājums ne pa tēmu  Vinchi

Vinchi kā tu ieliki to bildi forumā ?? es agrām esu mēģinājis (jau sen atpakaļ) un nekad nav sanācis štiā tipa forumos ielikt tā lai bilde būtu redzama  ::

----------


## marizo

Bildi var ielikt ar tagiem [img]. Tikai bilde jāhostē citur.

----------


## marizo

Paldies visiem līdzjutējiem! Pirmajā postā parādītais programmators ir gatavs un pārbaudīts darbībā ar PIC 16F84A.
Jāatzīst, ka tā padarīšana sagādāja mazas galvassāpes ar to, ka uz plates *COM ligzda ir novietota spoguļskatā*. To tik ātri neatčoknīju..   ::  Nācās COM pagarinātājā vadus krustot.
Pagaidām viss ir uz tādas pašvakas plates, slikti izkodās, tādēļ droši vien taisīšu otru- darba eksemplāru.  :: 
Tad būs arī foto.
Ja kas, atradu arī vēl vienu programmatoru ar šo pašu shēmu. Tam ir plate ar ZIF ligzdu, tā ka varbūt būvēšu šo.  :P

EDIT: šeit arī tas otrs programmators:
http://212.3.118.18/pology.zp.ua/har/Programers.html

----------


## pandris

Sveiki!
Atvainojos par vecāka topika cilāšanu. Man jautājums saistībā ar Vinci iepostēto shēmu. Arī es šo uzgāju, meklēdams PIC programmatoru. Kā iesācējam man radās jautajums, kas tā būtu par diodi, pie kuras 5.6V rakstīts? Citādāk shēma izskatās ļoti vienkārša.

Paldies!

----------


## GuntisK

Tā diode ir stabilitrons (zenerdiode) ar stabilizācijas spriegumu 5,6v.

----------


## pandris

Tā jau man īstenībā likās   ::  Paldies, GuntisK!

----------


## rengens

Ar šādu pašu shēmu principā var programmēt arī augstākas sērijas PICus? PIC17F PIC18F ?
Biju domājis pirkt kaut kādu programmatoru, bet, ja tas tik vienkārši, ... tad nav vērts. 
Vai kaut ko esmu pārpratis?

----------

